

Funding a website without selling user data or advertisements - dyladan

I have been reading hacker news for quite a while and love what I've found on this site.  I am thinking of starting a website but I am having a funding problem. I do not want to sell user data and I really do not like advertisements. I would like to be able to offer the service for free but I also need to be able to pay the bills. Has anybody had any success with alternate funding models? How would I go about making this work?
======
joosters
Donations. Sell stuff that people will pay money for. Get a 2nd job.
Kickstarter project with overblown promises.

Really, we'd all love to do something and have all the costs magically paid
for, but there's no magic solution.

------
samfisher83
How about a freemium model. Some services are free and for some better
services you charge something,

------
ireadqrcodes
read this [http://www.getelastic.com/7-business-models-for-
monetizing-d...](http://www.getelastic.com/7-business-models-for-monetizing-
digital-content/)

what is your website about?

~~~
dyladan
If you want to check it out you can at symposium.dyladan.me

I don't have any ssl yet though so i'd be wary of putting in any passwords you
share with other sites if you are going to sign up.

------
Mz
As I understand it, Dwarf Fortress survives entirely on donations and
Hyperbole and a Half survives entirely on selling products. The author of the
second isn't comfortable with either donations or ads.

